# KAYAK GEAR CHECKLIST



## cgmorg (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi,

Suppose this is sort of a safty issue but................

........having driven all the way to the local dam this morning only to realize I left my Hobie Mirage Dive in the shed  I am at home making up a gear check list.

Does anyone have any comments on what are crucial items should not to be left behind...apart from the means of powering the vessel which is now on top of my list 

Thanks
CU Glenn


----------



## cgmorg (Jan 7, 2011)

OK This is my checklist so far.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

BEER :lol:


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

ive got no list coz i keep losing stuff over the side :lol:

and especially for that reason, something that i will me taking every trip.

a set of swimming goggles

i had a mask and snorkel in the hatch but the goggles come with hard case and is smaller to stash in the yak compartments. ive lost lures in snags in only a 1-2m and couldnt retrieve them because i just couldnt see. ive knocked tackle boxes of lures overboard in less than 4m of water and couldnt retrieve them because i couldnt see them. plus rods, reels, pliers, knives, the list goes on...including a camera  . sure i could tether them and wot not, but at some stage something is gunna be unsecured and at that moment a wave is gonna get ya unsuspecting and wooshka, more tackle to the sea.

just my lil gripe for this summer ;-)


----------



## cgmorg (Jan 7, 2011)

jokinna said:


> ive got no list coz i keep losing stuff over the side :lol:
> 
> and especially for that reason, something that i will me taking every trip.
> 
> ...


OMG..........your story cracked me up laughing..................sounds like you might need to tether yourself to the boat ...............are you sure that kayaking is realy your thing  ?

I will add goggles & snorkel to me list............thanks for the tip :lol:


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

hey Jokinna
are you sure you are putting the kayak in the water - right side up??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

jokinna said:


> ive got no list coz i keep losing stuff over the side :lol:


Well then, you need a list more than ever, because when you get back after losing your stuff, you'll have a shopping list waiting for you. ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I do my gear check in reverse.

I put all the common gear into a pile/backpack in a particlur spot AFTER I've washed it down from a trip out. The next time I want to go out I know I just have to throw that pile into the car and everything is there. Admittedly the fishing gear/lures etc might change depending on where I'm going, but the basics like raincoat, wetbag, bungy cords, PFD, knife, emergency gear etc is all together ready to grab. It helps in getting away quick and not getting there realising something was left at home.....thought some minor stuff still gets forgotten like either lip grip or gaff when the target species changes.


----------



## cgmorg (Jan 7, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> I do my gear check in reverse.
> 
> I put all the common gear into a pile/backpack in a particlur spot AFTER I've washed it down from a trip out. The next time I want to go out I know I just have to throw that pile into the car and everything is there. Admittedly the fishing gear/lures etc might change depending on where I'm going, but the basics like raincoat, wetbag, bungy cords, PFD, knife, emergency gear etc is all together ready to grab. It helps in getting away quick and not getting there realising something was left at home.....thought some minor stuff still gets forgotten like either lip grip or gaff when the target species changes.


As well as my checklist I also now bought a big plastic storage box and put all my dedicated kayak gear in that with a checklist taped to the top. Then I make up my tackle boxes the day before and only take what I need instead of taking the whole lot. 
Cu
Glenn


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

Rose said:


> jokinna said:
> 
> 
> > ive got no list coz i keep losing stuff over the side :lol:
> ...


tell me about it. I'm always 2nd guessing if I took one of those lures out or not. Then I cant remember... but I guess if I clean my shed up I'm sure I'll find heaps of stuff that I thought I had lost overboard.

2 weekends went yak/fishin with a mate. Then last weekend I go looking for my tackelbox that has my poppers in it and I couldnt find it. I searched high and low, car and shed. Couldnt find it. So I just thought I lost it overboard...then the next day me mate turns up with my tackle box and says he got it mixed up with his gear :twisted: .

So a checklist might be next for me. Just so I know how much gear I've lost :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I reckon you've sorted out a good system there by the sounds of it.


----------



## cgmorg (Jan 7, 2011)

[/quote]
... but I guess if I clean my shed up I'm sure I'll find heaps of stuff that I thought I had lost overboard. [/quote]

Know what you mean.......I cleaned out my shed recently and found my mother in law..........


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

i'm not cleaning out my shed then


----------



## oscartangotango (Dec 29, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> I put all the common gear into a pile/backpack in a particlur spot AFTER I've washed it down from a trip out. The next time I want to go out I know I just have to throw that pile into the car and everything is there. Admittedly the fishing gear/lures etc might change depending on where I'm going, but the basics like raincoat, wetbag, bungy cords, PFD, knife, emergency gear etc is all together ready to grab. It helps in getting away quick and not getting there realising something was left at home.....thought some minor stuff still gets forgotten like either lip grip or gaff when the target species changes.


You don't have kids do you? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
What a novelty, being able to find something where you left it.


----------

